

TinkerPop Is Joining the Apache Software Foundation - espeed
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/gremlin-users/7YtBDU2ettA/Ffq-oDSh8IMJ

======
espeed
Here is the TinkerPop/Apache proposal that was approved today:
[https://wiki.apache.org/incubator/TinkerPopProposal](https://wiki.apache.org/incubator/TinkerPopProposal)

